# Bow of Arahan?



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Resolve hits like a Stone Thrower, except with a S3.

Stone Throwers are S9 under the hole, is this included do you think? Stone Throwers are S3 anyway.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah, all s3 - ignore the hole. its been faq'd.

second page, right hand side approx half way down


----------

